# Would culinary school be worth the trouble for non qualified chef?



## Jeri991 (Feb 23, 2019)

I have recently closed my burger bar last year. I still have interest in pursuing a career in cooking. My level of cooking is currently at commis level but with no qualification. I have look at culinary school and do you guys think is worth it to go back to school or should I just continue working as commis chef with no qualification?


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

Jeri991 said:


> I have recently closed my burger bar last year. I still have interest in pursuing a career in cooking. My level of cooking is currently at commis level but with no qualification. I have look at culinary school and do you guys think is worth it to go back to school or should I just continue working as commis chef with no qualification?


Hi and welcome to CT. 

The obvious answer to that is "its up to you." What do you want to get out of the food industry? If your goal is to land a job with benefits in a hotel, resort, cruise ship etc, then, culinary school may be something to consider.

If your goal is to continue working in restaurants and climbing that ladder, then, you may want to think about finding a good chef to work for who will train you and help you develop your skills.

Good luck.


----------



## Jeri991 (Feb 23, 2019)

sgsvirgil said:


> Hi and welcome to CT.
> 
> The obvious answer to that is "its up to you." What do you want to get out of the food industry? If your goal is to land a job with benefits in a hotel, resort, cruise ship etc, then, culinary school may be something to consider.
> 
> ...


Hi, thanks for that advice. I think I might try the old fashion way of learning on the job first and see how we go.


----------



## Bodhisattva (Sep 27, 2019)

Jeri991 said:


> I have recently closed my burger bar last year. I still have interest in pursuing a career in cooking. My level of cooking is currently at commis level but with no qualification. I have look at culinary school and do you guys think is worth it to go back to school or should I just continue working as commis chef with no qualification?


Hi there, Jerri991!

If you have the cash to go to school, then you might wanna train yourself at home via next to free online classes via America's Test Kitchens, New York Times, etc..

There are also a few really great Youtube chefs, cooks, and schools available for indispensable culinary research.

Invest in a few really good cookbooks.
Take a few classes in meat cutting, bread baking, sushi making, etc..

The University of Kentucky offers classes on the butchering of cows, pigs, and sheep.

You might also wanna checkout "American Lamb" on Youtube.

As you're perfecting your craft by researching culinary recipes and methods, you just might find it convenient to find temporary employment in a supermarket, working as a butcher/meat cutter, or perhaps even a fish monger, or baker...

After you feel up to the task, you might want to consider being a caterer, a personal chef, or a foodtruck operator.


----------

